# Allen creek WMA



## toddboucher (Sep 19, 2006)

Anyone hunted here this year, Work has my oncall alot this year, so I might try this again. Never seen a lot of deer(to be honest only seen a few) has anyone had success here in the past. I looked at the harvest report and only 1 doe was killed on opening day.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Sep 19, 2006)

Never hunted there, but have heard of some really big deer being taken from that area in the past.


----------



## toddboucher (Dec 4, 2006)

like to see pictures!!


----------

